# Jean-Michel GEORGE - French composer and song-writer



## Jean-Michel GEORGE (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all and greetings from France 

Just wanted to share some of my recent compositions with you (link to my SoundCloud page below).

If you are curious, here is the list of sound libraries that I currently use : 

-Spitfire Albion II (on "Autumn Stroll" and "Pride at Dawn") 
- EWQL Complete composer's collection (Symphonic Orchestra, Goliath, RA, Silk, Ministry of Rock, Gypsy, Symphonic Choirs and Voices of Passion) 
- Native Instruments Komplete 8 
- Spectrasonic Trilian 

I'd love to have your feedback on some of these tracks. I believe there's a little something out there for everyone so I hope you'll find at least one or two to your liking. Please feel free to comment (positive or negative, it's always useful) and follow me on the SoundCloud if you like what you hear (I update on a weekly basis). 

Enjoy ! 

Hope to hear from you soon.
JM


----------

